# Just more Microsoft arrogance, and reminding you they can do whatever they want.



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 10, 2018)

.... opened up the wife's laptop and...what's this...."April 2018 update" ran.
The wallpaper we had was changed back to Microsoft's default wallpaper.
Microsoft Edge was reset as the default browser, and a Edge icon placed on the desktop as well as the quickstart bar on the bottom.
   I also noticed that when I hit the "start" button, the Libre Office icon that was at the top was no longer there....the display now shows all apps in alphabetical order instead of by last usage. WTF? WHy would anyone want that?

  At any rate.... thanks Microsoft for fucking with our computer and changing our settings to what you would rather us do.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 10, 2018)

All you base are belong to Bill!


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 10, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> .... opened up the wife's laptop and...what's this...."April 2018 update" ran.
> The wallpaper we had was changed back to Microsoft's default wallpaper.
> Microsoft Edge was reset as the default browser, and a Edge icon placed on the desktop as well as the quickstart bar on the bottom.
> I also noticed that when I hit the "start" button, the Libre Office icon that was at the top was no longer there....the display now shows all apps in alphabetical order instead of by last usage. WTF? WHy would anyone want that?
> ...


Admit you have ghost and get help..


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 10, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> .... opened up the wife's laptop and...what's this...."April 2018 update" ran.
> The wallpaper we had was changed back to Microsoft's default wallpaper.
> Microsoft Edge was reset as the default browser, and a Edge icon placed on the desktop as well as the quickstart bar on the bottom.
> I also noticed that when I hit the "start" button, the Libre Office icon that was at the top was no longer there....the display now shows all apps in alphabetical order instead of by last usage. WTF? WHy would anyone want that?
> ...


Don´t open up your wife´s laptop...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 10, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Admit you have ghost and get help..


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 12, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Admit you have ghost and get help..


----------



## Likkmee (Jun 12, 2018)

Your dumb enough to run Microshaft....like most of the asshats on this ball of shit we call  a planet. Apple may be worse ! But at least apple is a bit stable. Try learning Linux instead of watching TV. See the light !


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 12, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> .... opened up the wife's laptop and...what's this...."April 2018 update" ran.
> The wallpaper we had was changed back to Microsoft's default wallpaper.
> Microsoft Edge was reset as the default browser, and a Edge icon placed on the desktop as well as the quickstart bar on the bottom.
> I also noticed that when I hit the "start" button, the Libre Office icon that was at the top was no longer there....the display now shows all apps in alphabetical order instead of by last usage. WTF? WHy would anyone want that?
> ...


Solution, finance and build your own OS. Make your own rules. Till then learn to live with theirs.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 12, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> .... opened up the wife's laptop and...what's this...."April 2018 update" ran.
> The wallpaper we had was changed back to Microsoft's default wallpaper.
> Microsoft Edge was reset as the default browser, and a Edge icon placed on the desktop as well as the quickstart bar on the bottom.
> I also noticed that when I hit the "start" button, the Libre Office icon that was at the top was no longer there....the display now shows all apps in alphabetical order instead of by last usage. WTF? WHy would anyone want that?
> ...


It is so annoying especially the little things. I set the mouse arrow larger and to change black or white depending on the background so it is easy to see from a distance on a flatscreen tv. Every update it reverts to a tiny white arrow that is hard to see.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jun 12, 2018)

Likkmee said:


> Your dumb enough to run Microshaft....like most of the asshats on this ball of shit we call  a planet. Apple may be worse ! But at least apple is a bit stable. Try learning Linux instead of watching TV. See the light !



Nothing but GNU


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 12, 2018)

Likkmee said:


> Your dumb enough to run Microshaft....like most of the asshats on this ball of shit we call  a planet. Apple may be worse ! But at least apple is a bit stable. Try learning Linux instead of watching TV. See the light !



I was running Linux when you were still a wee lad my son


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 12, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > Your dumb enough to run Microshaft....like most of the asshats on this ball of shit we call  a planet. Apple may be worse ! But at least apple is a bit stable. Try learning Linux instead of watching TV. See the light !
> ...


Does Microsoft Word work on Linux?
How about Worlds of Warcraft.
without a microsoft emulator?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 12, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...



I believe Steam has WoW, and available for Linux....not sure.
Libre Office is what Linux has (among others, but it is what I use).... it will open any Word Document, Excel, Powerpoint etc.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 12, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Started using Libreoffice when I upgraded to Windows 10. Was forced to, my pirated version of word 2010 quit working.

I use whatever is on the computer provided for free with the computer. I can't afford to buy a $400 OS on top of my $1000 computer. Windows 10 was a free upgrade. Chrome is free, I use it. Everything I use is free or I wouldn't use it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 12, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


Considering the big three in Linux are free (as are 99.9% of all Linux distros).........


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 12, 2018)

Likkmee said:


> Your dumb enough to run Microshaft....like most of the asshats on this ball of shit we call  a planet. Apple may be worse ! But at least apple is a bit stable. Try learning Linux instead of watching TV. See the light !


Look ma!!  An acolyte!!!!!  Do you have a Linus Torvalds altar in your house?


----------



## Likkmee (Jun 12, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > Your dumb enough to run Microshaft....like most of the asshats on this ball of shit we call  a planet. Apple may be worse ! But at least apple is a bit stable. Try learning Linux instead of watching TV. See the light !
> ...


Doubtful on that meathead. 
Ever heard of Stormix ?
Xandros ?
Progeny ? 
I was friends with Ian---a fellow gardening freak back in the day before he got whored off to Sun.
I was part of the development team of those.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 13, 2018)

Ahh Sun.... another company that refused to shake the hardware habit.
Xandros of course, Progeny no, Stormix was after my time in systems.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 13, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



I believe Steam is bullshit.

Where's Half Life 3?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 13, 2018)

Slyhunter said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...



Do you need that? If not, Linux is good.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 16, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> .... opened up the wife's laptop and...what's this...."April 2018 update" ran.
> The wallpaper we had was changed back to Microsoft's default wallpaper.
> Microsoft Edge was reset as the default browser, and a Edge icon placed on the desktop as well as the quickstart bar on the bottom.
> I also noticed that when I hit the "start" button, the Libre Office icon that was at the top was no longer there....the display now shows all apps in alphabetical order instead of by last usage. WTF? WHy would anyone want that?
> ...


Looks like I was right. I just learned that the Update was rolled out by an AI. They brought you that gift.







But that´s not all! They just declared the April Update Enterprise-ready, which makes you a beta tester.


----------



## Tinhatter (Jun 8, 2019)

The options are to roll back to XP Pro which is easily customizable, and via XPLite one can jettison the various backdoors M$ uses to gain access....or switch to Linux.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 8, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



I got ahold of a Windows 10 and ripped that right out of it with Linux. It was barely functional by the time I got done, but it did what I needed it to, and Cortana and Edge were gone.


----------



## dblack (Jun 8, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> .... opened up the wife's laptop and...what's this...."April 2018 update" ran.
> The wallpaper we had was changed back to Microsoft's default wallpaper.
> Microsoft Edge was reset as the default browser, and a Edge icon placed on the desktop as well as the quickstart bar on the bottom.
> I also noticed that when I hit the "start" button, the Libre Office icon that was at the top was no longer there....the display now shows all apps in alphabetical order instead of by last usage. WTF? WHy would anyone want that?
> ...


!!!!

There oughta be a law!


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 8, 2019)

Tinhatter said:


> The options are to roll back to XP Pro which is easily customizable, and via XPLite one can jettison the various backdoors M$ uses to gain access....or switch to Linux.


Dual boot windows or linux.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 8, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Just curious, what are the big 3?


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 8, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Having the pro version of w10 helps, your able to disable some stuff but it still sucks eggs.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 8, 2019)

WheelieAddict said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I do what I want with Operating Systems. 

Windows 10 tried to make it hard, but it's not that hard for me.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 8, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


Arch, Ubuntu, ?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 8, 2019)

WheelieAddict said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



That's 2. I'd say Ubuntu, Mint, and-? Idk here. 

I do what I want. 

I don't need no stinkin' tarballs. I have a lot more power over my OS, too.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 8, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


lol i forgot mint. I use ubuntu and windows 10 pro, dual boot.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 8, 2019)

WheelieAddict said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...



Who the fuck dual-boots anymore? Get with the times, man!

Do you use a platter drive for your OS? They make these things nowadays called "SSDS" bro. You spend $20 and put an OS on it. You use platter drives for redundancy.

If it gets cluttered? Wipe it and install something else.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 8, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


I do have an m.2 ssd. I can't give up "platter" drives, I have six of them. Also:


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 8, 2019)

WheelieAddict said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...



If you went to M.2 from platter and skipped ssd, you're missing out.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 8, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


I did miss out not going to ssd sooner.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 8, 2019)

WheelieAddict said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...



Idk if you remember/know about the great "Thailand flood hard drive shortage".

But around that time I was running a 4 hard drive RAID 10 configuration. Average read/write speed was 255mb/s. Hard drives became extremely expensive, so I had to break that up and use them for storage, and SSD entered the picture and kept getting cheaper and cheaper. I never had to overpay for storage. SSDS are great, instead of formatting, you can "secure erase" them in like 10 seconds, and they're factory fresh. They read and write faster than any platter drive, too.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 9, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


'Try Open Office.  Almost the same as Microsoft Office, but free.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 9, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Libre Office is much more functional


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Jun 9, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> .... opened up the wife's laptop and...what's this...."April 2018 update" ran.
> The wallpaper we had was changed back to Microsoft's default wallpaper.
> Microsoft Edge was reset as the default browser, and a Edge icon placed on the desktop as well as the quickstart bar on the bottom.
> I also noticed that when I hit the "start" button, the Libre Office icon that was at the top was no longer there....the display now shows all apps in alphabetical order instead of by last usage. WTF? WHy would anyone want that?
> ...


*After one of the many updates my system could not boot for  21 mins after startup.  I had to get my unassemble software out and hack windows to reject the updates and report back to microsoft that they had been installed.  That has been two month ago.  Ever so often I try to get the updates to work but they don't   Microsoft is driving us to start looking for a New Operating system. *


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 9, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Yep SSD's are great. I only used raid back when I had my core2duo system. I spent a shitload on that, asus deluxe mb, hard drives with raid, tuniq tower giant cooler, etc.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 9, 2019)

Dan Stubbs said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > .... opened up the wife's laptop and...what's this...."April 2018 update" ran.
> ...



I can suggest many. Win7 is OK, Disable updates.

My faves are CentOS, Fedora, Win7, Lubuntu, and XP.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jun 9, 2019)

I've been using the Microsoft Edge beta browser on my MacBook Pro for some time now.

I also loved Internet Explorer, everything was great until web developers came along and now everything's a wreck.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 9, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> I've been using the Microsoft Edge beta browser on my MacBook Pro for some time now.
> 
> I also loved Internet Explorer, everything was great until web developers came along and now everything's a wreck.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jun 9, 2019)

I'm thinking about reinstalling 7 on my Getac.


Marion Morrison said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > I've been using the Microsoft Edge beta browser on my MacBook Pro for some time now.
> ...


wht's that emoji supposed to men, Marion? See, that's something else, emojis. lolol. Then you have to guess what they mean.

How are you doing? I'm just cruising through.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 9, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> I'm thinking about reinstalling 7 on my Getac.
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> ...



It's an "I feel sorry for you" emoji. Edge? Iexplorer? Barf!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 9, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


Ubuntu, Mint and Fedora


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 9, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I never figured Fedora was popular. 
I would have thought Cinnamon or Red Hat Enterprise or something. I like Fedora.

I got started on Linux by a guy that likes CentOS and makes a living because he knows Linux. Problem? He can open up a terminal and fix it, no problem. He probably knows how about 90% of the backend of Linux works and how to manipulate it.


----------

